# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Ratikkakuvia 9.5.2007

## Rattivaunu

Raitioliikenneaiheisia kuvia täällä. Manneja oli ajossa 4 kpl, vuoden 1959 vaunuja 3. Tosin viimeksi mainituista vain vaunu 12 oli linjalla. Mutta kertokoot itse kuvat loput...

----------


## bussifriikki

Hyviä kuvia olet taas ottanut!

----------

